# Evans Colson



## fboggs1986 (Dec 1, 2015)

My next project. Does anyone know what year? From the research I have done it appears to be a 54/55 because of the chain guard and rack those things are different on the 56-58. I am trying to find out so I get the correct fork for it. Thanks!


----------

